# Thinking about a S&W Model 36 for SD, or best under $400



## nfg_118822 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi all. Im looking for a revolver for self defense for under $400. I've found a model 36 which seems to be in great condition for $400 which includes 50 rounds of ammo. This seems like a pretty good deal to me but I wanted some feedback first. Im pretty set on a .38 as my wife could possibly use it and she has small hands so I am afraid a 357 and up would be too much recoil. I really like a revolver because of the reliability and easy of use and maintenance. I've looked at many different brands, Taurus/Rossi, EAA, Armscore, Charter Arms, ect... I was considering a Taurus M82 for $230 but reviews are mixed. Ive seen a few Charter Arms around $275-300 that I have seriously considered. I was also considering an Armscore Model 200 for around $220 brand new because of good reviews but I was worried about it being an offbrand and now they are very hard to find. I like the EAA Windicator but they are very heavy/bulky and I'm afraid my wife will have a hard time with it.

The model 36 seems reliable and not too heavy and bulky. This wont be a CC but just a bedside SD gun. Does anyone have any other recommendations for a nice 38 special revolver under $400?


----------



## Jimmy19 (Nov 16, 2012)

I dont know much about makes and models. What i do know is that you could buy a 357 and shoot .38's out of it no problem


----------



## nfg_118822 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah I've been keeping an eye out for those as well. Most cost more than $400, I did find this EAA WINDICATOR 357 for $297 new on buds 
Eaa Wndctr 357 4 Bl 6 - $289 | Slickguns

I researched a bit and EAA seems hit or miss on their revolvers and this is a 30oz gun which is pretty heavy vs the 19oz S&W model 36.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

You might think about think about a K frame S&W like a mod 19 or a 66. You can shoot .38 and .357 and the recoil would be better handled by the K frame than a J frame that is what a Mod. 36 is. Look used and you can get some good deals and should be under $400.00.
Shoot safe and have fun doing it.
JT


----------



## nfg_118822 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I've been checking used on Gunbroker, armslist, and guns america, and new on budsgunshop and slickguns. Ive seen a few model 19/66's but they are usually $600+. Would definately prefer the k frame over a j frame.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Suggestion......Look around for a good used Model 10 Smith & Wesson. You should find one in decent shape for under your budget.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Just remember....you usually get what you pay for........................


----------



## nfg_118822 (Feb 11, 2013)

berettabone said:


> Just remember....you usually get what you pay for........................


Thats why I haven't tried the cheap Taurus's or Armscore and have been trying to stick to Ruger or S&W. This will probably be my only handgun and I want it to last. I saw a Ruger 38 LCR on gunbroker for $350 shipped and was in great condition (just started making them in 2010 so cant be too old either) but it was sold within 2 hours. Really regret not pulling the trigger on that


----------

